# that murder in bath, the poetry one



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2007)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/gun/Story/0,,2052550,00.html

heard about this a few months ago, still no news on the killer, although it appears the police know who he is ,but can't get any of the witnesses to come forward - seems strange that the killer and his mates are able to intimidate the community, the pub, the longacre tavern was notorious in the 70s, as was the snow hill estate behind it, but it's vastly improved since then, i drank in the long acre a few times with my dad, it had "flexible" opening hours during the days when pubs had to close in the afternoon

haven't spoken to my family about this yet, my sister lives fairly close by, i grew up in the area, used to walk through snow hill all the time on the way up to fairfield park


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2007)

the thing is, i expect this sort of thing in hackney , where i live now, it feels strange that similar stuff has now happened in bath (although the poetry angle is unique afaik)


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 9, 2007)

It is strange as such a small black community in Bath that you would think somebody would have let something slip  Tis so typically Bath that even the murders have to have a fancy literary element 
 Thought it rubbish article-streets filled with fear and the like-bollocks are they-no posh person gives a sod as happened in ever so slightly dodgy area where they don't go and also there have indeed been unsolved murders in Bath before contrary to what was stated in the article


----------



## madamv (Apr 9, 2007)

What a disturbing story.  I always felt that essentially a bully, especially a murdering one, wouldnt win over the basic morals of good common folk.

*shakes head*  What is the world coming to?


----------



## keybored (Apr 12, 2007)

madamv said:
			
		

> What a disturbing story.  I always felt that essentially a bully, especially a murdering one, wouldnt win over the basic morals of good common folk.
> 
> *shakes head*  What is the world coming to?



I know... and a _seventeen_ year old FFS....


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2007)

i spoke to my mum and she told me the police have interviewed a few people in larkhall (an area we used to live in) but the code of silence remains - i'm trying to get hold of my sister, she usually knows what's going on


----------



## mattie (Apr 23, 2007)

I live just behind Snow Hill (between there and Fairfield Park - small world Marty!) and I'm ashamed to say that I know very little of what went on or continues to go on - some of the commentary I've read suggesting that Snow Hill is segregated from the rest of Bath rings uncomfortably true.  I've not been in the Longacre, one of my mates did a few years back and was invited to leave as they thought he was a policeman.  I walk and drive past it quite regularly and there just seems an air of tension about the place - it could, of course, just be my skewed perception but I really never want to go for a drink there.  The King William has been renovated, and the Hat and Feather is now some flashy bar, so I suppose that the longacre is the last dodgy pub left in the area.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2007)

from the guardian today

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk_news/story/0,,2107670,00.html

Two charged with New Year murder outside pub
Two men were yesterday charged with murdering a man who was stabbed to death after celebrating New Year. Anonymous poems naming potential suspects were posted on lamp-posts and bus stops across Bath in the weeks after Paul Kelly, 32, was killed outside a pub in the city. Police yesterday charged Karl Eastwood, 20, from Bath, and a 17-year-old male, also from Bath, with Mr Kelly's murder. The two men and a 20-year-old woman were arrested and questioned on suspicion of murder on Tuesday. The woman has been released on bail pending further inquiries. 
Press Association


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2007)

mattie said:
			
		

> I live just behind Snow Hill (between there and Fairfield Park - small world Marty!) and I'm ashamed to say that I know very little of what went on or continues to go on - some of the commentary I've read suggesting that Snow Hill is segregated from the rest of Bath rings uncomfortably true.  I've not been in the Longacre, one of my mates did a few years back and was invited to leave as they thought he was a policeman.  I walk and drive past it quite regularly and there just seems an air of tension about the place - it could, of course, just be my skewed perception but I really never want to go for a drink there.  The King William has been renovated, and the Hat and Feather is now some flashy bar, so I suppose that the longacre is the last dodgy pub left in the area.



my sister lives between camden road and snow hill...


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 21, 2007)

I used to live a couple of minutes from the longacre, just up through snow hill.  Snow hill itself was never a problem really.  A bit shit, but nothing compared to the shitholes I used to live near in plymouth and it's tiny in comparison.  The longacre itself is about the roughest pub in Bath as far as I can tell.

The king william (less athan a min away) used to be pretty ruff but it's gone all gastropub and posh   same has happened to the hat and feather too.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2007)

i never had a problem with snow hill either, used to live in fairfield park in the 80s, walked down through snow hill on the way into town, or back up through it on the way home - long acre has always had a dodgy reputation, but i did drink there a few times in the 80s, with my dad, i guess he was known to the blokes in there (as that mad paddy probably ) so i was left alone too


----------



## Sunspots (May 9, 2008)

**bump**

Teenager cleared of murder:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/7390768.stm



> Avon and Somerset Police: "We are extremely disappointed at the outcome of today's court proceedings.





> Avon and Somerset Police: "We are not looking for anyone else in connection with the murder."


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2008)

i saw that in the paper, very strange


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2009)

http://www.thisisbath.co.uk/news/Mu...hange-law/article-1362126-detail/article.html

more coverage, parents want to appeal the verdict


----------



## Riklet (Sep 25, 2009)

That little cunt lives down the road from where my parents live, he's guilty as fuck, it's bullshit he wasn't convicted in the first place.  Possibly him being bailed and going round intimidating shit loads of witnesses didn't help much....

Nasty fucking cunts, and his defence are such scumbags; discrediting those who did speak up because they were "junkies" and "alcoholics" and thus couldn't be fair witnesses etc   

It's pretty sad, that and the ringswell gardens murder have been some of the shittest things to happen whilst I was living in Bath.  Anyone else notice the Longacre has shut down now, btw?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2009)

He lives in Larkhall doesn't he? I used to live there, Hillview Road, and Otago Terrace, it's not particularly a rough area, I still go there with my Dad to the liberal club sometimes


----------

